# Knockout punch kit at HarborFreight



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

.. harbor freight is for the diy'er


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Give them a shot, and let us know!

I've had about a 50% success rate with HF stuff .... and "something" is usually better than 'nothing.'

I suspect their KO punches are no worse than the Gardner-Bender , and other, punches that do not split the slugs.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You get what you pay for


----------



## Abe (May 19, 2008)

"You get what you pay for "


I know. Nothing like having quality tools. I just hate the feeling when they get gone. Should have bought stock in Klein.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

nothing i've purchased from HF lasts long.....~CS~


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Tool thieves should have their hands cut off


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Abe said:


> My Greenlee knockout punch set walked away. On line I saw that Harbor Freight has a set for about $29. Thought of getting one as a backup set. Has anybody had any luck with them, or are they junk?


Engrave your DL # on stuff. Its the only number the police can trace. 
Any chance of return is better then none.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I have the hydraulic knockout set from HF. The hydraulic ram part has lasted just as long as my Greenlee. The dies are pretty much garbage though. IIRC the 2" became noticably duller after about a dozen holes.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I use hole saws rather than lug my 1/2 to 4" greenlee set around.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> I use hole saws rather than lug my 1/2 to 4" greenlee set around.


 How many hole saws does it take to cut a 4" hole in a stainless ct can?:001_huh:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> I use hole saws rather than lug my 1/2 to 4" greenlee set around.


 
And people say Harbor Freight is DIY


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

green light said:


> How many hole saws does it take to cut a 4" hole in a stainless ct can?:001_huh:


 Then It would be prefabed at the shop.


----------



## Glen Walker (Dec 30, 2009)

I picked the 3" and the 2 1/2" a few years ago for $6 each. Surprisingly they are still in good shape. I don't use them every day but have punched a couple hundred holes with them. I figured for the money it was worth a try.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the hydraulic ram and metal box. I thought the dies were a little off on size. I had a set of greenlee dies, so I tossed the HF ones. The ram is as good as any I have used. For a hundred and a quarter it can walk off.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Abe said:


> My Greenlee knockout punch set walked away. On line I saw that Harbor Freight has a set for about $29. Thought of getting one as a backup set. Has anybody had any luck with them, or are they junk?


$29? All I see is a $99 set. Do you have a link to the $29 set?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Abe said:


> My Greenlee knockout punch set walked away. On line I saw that Harbor Freight has a set for about $29. Thought of getting one as a backup set. Has anybody had any luck with them, or are they junk?


Not sure about the $29 punch set but I bought a hydraulic set 1/2 to 2" about a year ago for $89 and they work fine.

But, their $90 digital inspection cameras are pure junk, IMO.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*G's*

I just buy gizmo's at HF. Don't buy anything expensive, maybe some stuff for some of my guys since it's better than not having anything on truck.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

If the 29 dollar kit is the one I am thinking of, they would serve as a good fishing line weight.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

joethemechanic said:


> Tool thieves should have their hands cut off


I had my tools stolen a few times. The first time an old JW, told me he’d rather they stole his pay check. 

Take my check I lose a weeks pay, steal my tools and I lose the ability to earn that pay.


----------



## NWsparky (Jun 27, 2011)

Some of their tools have the same warranty as sears - lifetime. I used to be against them too but have started using them more and more because of their warranty and customer service. JMO


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

My tool buddy and I used a carbide style hole saw they are practically wear proof and they leave no hole edge to clean up. I forget who mfg's them, but they are well worth their cost.

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## Abe (May 19, 2008)

The HF set I saw was at http://www.harborfreight.com/knockout-punch-kit-91201.html

I was wrong, it costs $24.99. I'm guessing it's some sort of cheap metal


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

For that price I'd buy it and see how it works. A lot of times it's the name brand you pay for yet the material comes from the same factory so you never know..


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> I use hole saws rather than lug my 1/2 to 4" greenlee set around.


:wallbash:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MarkyMark said:


> I have the hydraulic knockout set from HF. The hydraulic ram part has lasted just as long as my Greenlee. The dies are pretty much garbage though. IIRC the 2" became noticably duller after about a dozen holes.


I think the hydraulic ram is excellent, for the $79 I spent for the complete 2" set, I have no complaints


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

green light said:


> How many hole saws does it take to cut a 4" hole in a stainless ct can?:001_huh:



only 1


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would be so angry at myself if i needed to make a punch out and it broke on me....


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

captkirk said:


> I would be so angry at myself if i needed to make a punch out and it broke on me....


I broke my 1/2" greenlee on a ss tub. I don't think i ever used the 1/2" before either. I didn't want to trash my carbide hole saw, but instead seen the greenlee die fly about 15 feet.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

joethemechanic said:


> Tool thieves should have their hands cut off


I was thinking a little lower. :whistling2:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I also have the hydraulic set and have nothing but good things to say about it. I used the 3 1/2" die on a cabinet that had to of been close to 1/4" thick. I was impressed. Well worth the money.


----------

